# Planning Seattle Trip -- Need Help



## Elan (Jul 24, 2007)

We're planning on seeing a UW game in early September, and I need some advice on hotels in the area.  We've stayed downtown Seattle a few times, but I'm trying to minimize the impact on my wallet for this trip, so I was considering staying in Bellevue or other surrounding areas. I'd still like a decent hotel (3*-4*).  Can anyone recommend a good hotel that's a realtively easy commute to Husky stadium and downtown Seattle?
Or clue me in on public transportation from the suburbs to these locales?  Also, I'm soliciting suggestions for good restaurants (this is why I'm trying to save on the hotel!).  We like standard American or Northwest food -- steaks, seafood, etc.  Any help is appreciated.   


                                              Thanks, 
                                                          Jim

  Oh, we'll have a car.  But I'm all for public transportation if it's readily available and more efficient.


----------



## mtwingcpa (Jul 24, 2007)

I'd fire up a couple of the travel sites and see what you can find, but don't be surprised if the "better" hotels in Bellevue are every bit as expensive as Seattle. However, I recently booked a room at the Silver Cloud Inn in Bellevue thru Expedia for $99 bucks. It was great and quite a bargain!

One other point: In my opinion there is no such thing as an "easy" commute around the Seattle area. If you want a stress free trip to that Husky's game, I wouldn't stay across the bridge (in Bellevue).


----------



## Elan (Jul 24, 2007)

mtwingcpa said:


> I'd fire up a couple of the travel sites and see what you can find, but don't be surprised if the "better" hotels in Bellevue are every bit as expensive as Seattle. However, I recently booked a room at the Silver Cloud Inn in Bellevue thru Expedia for $99 bucks. It was great and quite a bargain!
> 
> One other point: In my opinion there is no such thing as an "easy" commute around the Seattle area. If you want a stress free trip to that Husky's game, I wouldn't stay across the bridge (in Bellevue).



  Thanks for the info.  How long of commute (time) would one expect in getting from the Hyatt, or Sheraton or Silver Cloud in Bellevue to Husky Stadium at say 10:30AM on a 
Saturday morning?  Would I be better off to stay in the Lake Union area?  Rates for DT Seattle are around $250/nt for the weekend of interest.  I am targeting $150-175 (or less), which prompted me to look in the suburban areas.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 24, 2007)

There is dedicated bus service to Husky games from major area park and ride lots.  The service is convenient and popular.  That is by far the easiest way to get to the games.

Downtown Bellevue is well connected to downtown Seattle. Use the Sound Transit 550 bus.  Service on the route is a frequent as every five minutes during commute hours, and every 15 minutes during most of the day.  Every half hour at night.  The 550 is an express bus going directly from downtown Bellevue to downtown Seattle with limited stops on the way.

The Silver Cloud Inn in downtown Bellevue would be an excellent selection.  It's about three blocks from a 550 bus stop.

*****

I would suggest using Priceline or Hotwire.   Since you will have a car and are willing to use public transportation, it won't make that much difference where you wind up, as you can always get to the game using the Husky specials.

There are many good restaurants in the area.  I suggest you decide where you're staying, then we locals can chime in with suggestions that are convenient to your location.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Jul 24, 2007)

http://www.google.com/maps?hl=en&cl...+WA+98105,+USA&sa=X&oi=local&ct=directions-to
hopefully that link works..

silver cloud is only 1 mile away, and looks like only 1 property is much closer at .5 miles away


----------



## Elan (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Steve, I was hoping you'd chime in.  

  I think I'm going to try Priceline for this trip.  I've never used their service before, but I've read the BFT and BB sites, and this seems like the perfect opportunity to try it out.  I think I'd be happy with anything in the 3* or 4* category from Priceline's "known" list in the Bellevue-Redmond area.   

  Since the game is an early start (12:30 local), I'm thinking we may head to downtown Seattle afterward for tourism/shopping/dinner.   We've been to the Metropolitan Grill and I personally loved it.  Great food, great bar.  But we're just as likely to pop into an Irish pub for more casual fare and a pint or two.    We're not that picky, just looking for some favorites in the area.


----------



## Ekaaj (Jul 24, 2007)

We took a trip to Seattle last September and loved it.  We stayed at a B&B while we were there, and enjoyed it very much!  It definitely didn't have a hotel feel, but we were quite close to downtown - just a very short bus ride, and the bus line is only a block (or less) from the inn.  The name is Bed and Breakfast on Capitol Hill, the website is www.bbcapitolhill.com, phone 206-325-0320.  I'm very picky about accomodations, and these rooms were clean, not fancy, but nice, and the house is over 100 years old, with older bathrooms and such.  It has great character, though!  I didn't mind that; reminded me of my grandparents' house a bit.  Anyway, the rates are extremely reasonable, I think we paid $60 and $80 for 2 rooms with a shared bath.  There is one room with "ensuite" bath if you prefer.  It gave us more $ to spend on other things, like you said!

She also provides a small continental breakfast, with things like homemade poppy seed or banana breads, smoked salmon, etc.  Not fancy, but decent.  If you are really looking to save money, you might give this lady a call.  Linda, the owner, is quite sweet.  She does have a dog and a cat, though, if you're allergic.

There are lots of great restaurants in the area; we splurged on the Waterfront Seafood Grill one night.  Expensive, but worth it!  And gorgeous views, too.  I'm not a seafood fan, (husband is!) but their lamb was delicious!  The Emerald City Volcano dessert was wonderful, too, and quite a show.

We also had lunch at the top of the Seattle Space Needle, and the food was very good!  It's cheaper than having dinner there, and you get to enjoy the view - we loved watching the seaplanes land!  If you buy lunch, you get free admission to the needle, which makes your meal even cheaper.  (The restaurant is on the more expensive side, but not ridiculously so for lunch.)  And, if you go to their website www.spaceneedle.com/restaurant, I think you can sign up for free offers for birthdays, anniversaries, special occasions, etc.  

I'm sure locals will have other recommendations, and I know we saw several restaurants we wanted to try, near Pike Place Market, but I'm drawing a blank on their names now.  Have a great trip!


----------



## jsfletch (Jul 24, 2007)

I'd consider the Woodmark Hotel in Kirkland   http://www.thewoodmark.com/

It's right on Lake Wash I'm not sure of catching a bus to the stadium from there but if that's a problem you could drive up the hill (about a mile) to the 70th st. park and ride and catch a dedicated bus to Husky Stadium.


----------



## cvmar (Jul 24, 2007)

I would recommend the *Watertown Hotel *or the *Hotel Deca *(Formerly the University Tower hotel) both are very nice and less than a mile to Husky Stadium.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 24, 2007)

Elan said:


> Thanks Steve, I was hoping you'd chime in.
> 
> I think I'm going to try Priceline for this trip.  I've never used their service before, but I've read the BFT and BB sites, and this seems like the perfect opportunity to try it out.  I think I'd be happy with anything in the 3* or 4* category from Priceline's "known" list in the Bellevue-Redmond area.
> 
> Since the game is an early start (12:30 local), I'm thinking we may head to downtown Seattle afterward for tourism/shopping/dinner.   We've been to the Metropolitan Grill and I personally loved it.  Great food, great bar.  But we're just as likely to pop into an Irish pub for more casual fare and a pint or two.    We're not that picky, just looking for some favorites in the area.



Those plans should work well.  After the game you would catch a Metro bus from UW to downtown.  Very frequent service - there are three or four bus routes that serve UW from downtown - not sure what number serves the east side of campus, but it will be something in the low 70's - i.e., 71, 72, 73, or 74.  Returning from downtown, you'll just have to remember which bus serves the park and ride where you left the car (or your hotel if you make that your departure point).

Downtown Bellevue has probably eclipsed downtown Seattle as the principal general shopping area in metro Seattle.  Seattle has many eclectic shops - in areas such as Pioneer Square and around the Pike Place Market.  But for general shopping, the area around Bel Square can easily swallow you up.  If you are nosing around downtown Bellevue, wander down to Old Bellevue, along Main Street, between Bellevue Way and 100th Ave NE.  Lots of interesting shops in that area and some good eats. Be sure to stick your nose in at _Old and Elegant Distributing_ for a real treat if you're into decorative hardware and similar furnishings.  (While you're there say "Hello" to my good friend Dennis, the store owner, and tell him that I suggested you stop by.  Ask him to tell you his latest stupid joke.) For casual eating in that area I recommend L_a Cucina del Puerco_ (great Mexican food in a VERY casual setting that lends greatly to the atmosphere) and _Gilbert's Main Street Deli_.  _Gilbert's_ is an absolutely wonderful place to have a leisurely Saturday or Sunday morning breakfast - can't recommend it highly enough.

My favorite nice dining options in and close to downtown Seattle:

*Top Picks:*

Il Terrazo Carmine - Italian.
Icon Grill - American - will have seafood, fowl, red meats, probably some pasta. Get a chocolate sundae for dessert - it will serve four and every time afterwards when you see an ordinary chocolate sundae you'll be muttering to yourself "Get real folks."
*Other good picks:*

Wild Ginger - Thai - Asian fusion
Brooklyn - Seafood, steak, oysters
Dahlia Lounge - Northwest. 
Flying Fish - Asian/Pan-Asian, seafood oriented
McCormick and Schmick - NW Seafood

I also really like _Pasta Freska_ in the west Lake Union area, but it's hard to get to if you're not using a car.  If you do want to drive into Seattle, I would definitely add it to the list.  A lot of the charm is that they don't have a menu.  The chef comes out of the kitchen and visits with patrons to collect information on what they like.  Then he goes back to the kitchen and starts cooking based on what he's picked up.  Some people can't stand the notion that they can't pick things off the menu - others love the element of surprise and anticipation.  Count me in the latter, and if that appeals to you consider it seriously.  You can also get $10 discount coupons for _Pasta Freska_ for $3 at Restaurants.com.

*BELLEVUE*

There are also some very good dining options in downtown Bellevue - don't feel as if you need to go to Seattle for good food.  _Daniels _is a great place for steaks. _Ruth's Chris_ and _P.F. Chang's_ are also in the Bel Square area.  _Seastar _is very good.  _Bis on Main_ in Old Bellevue is a nice place, with a continental oriented menu. I've heard a couple of good reports about _Andiamo_.  I'm actually less familiar with Bellevue eats at the 3* and higher end - most of the time when we're doing restaurants in Bellevue we're going to neighborhood restaurants.

If you want a burger and fries, you can't do better than _Burgermaster_.

I also mentioned _Third Floor Fish Cafe_ in Kirkland above.  If you can manage it, I would recommend having a meal there that is seafood oriented, then having a second non-seafood type dinner at _Il Terrazo_ or _Icon _on a second night.

Kirkland also has some good eateries - I'm less familiar with that area.  If I'm in Kirkland looking for a nice dinner, it's hard to get me to go anyplace but _Third Floor_. At restaurants.com you can get $25 gift certificates for _Third Floor_ for $10 - requires a minimum 4 entree order.


----------



## Elan (Jul 24, 2007)

I did look into some of the B&B's in the "Millionaire's Row"(?) area of town.  Still a possibility -- my wife would like that!

  The Woodmark shows no availability for the weekend of interest.  Looks like a great place though.  I'll keep it in mind for future trips.

  I also looked at the Deca.  It's $269 a night, IIRC for this particular weekend.  I remember looking at the Watertown, but can't remember why I ruled it out.  Possibly no availability.  I'll look again.

  Thanks for the hotel suggestions.  I've got awhile to yet to decide.  Any other input on traffic, restaurants, etc?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 24, 2007)

Elan said:


> I did look into some of the B&B's in the "Millionaire's Row"(?) area of town.  Still a possibility -- my wife would like that!
> 
> The Woodmark shows no availability for the weekend of interest.  Looks like a great place though.  I'll keep it in mind for future trips.
> 
> ...



If you're considering that end of the accommodations range and you want to do something special and not in downtown Seattle you might consider either Snoqualmie Lodge or a B&B on Bainbridge Island.

If you stayed on Bainbridge you would take the ferry to and from Seattle.  Prices might be cheaper than Seattle; it would definitely be quieter and more pastoral than Seattle.  It's easy to connect with buses to UW from the Colman ferry terminal - may have to walk uphill to Fourth Street to connect with the buses to UW (again, those route numbers in the low 70's).  Bainbridge would also give you an easy shot to sightseeing on the Olympic Peninsula if you've got time for that sort of thing.

****

In fact, reading through the thread and your followup comments, the more I'm inclined to think that a Bainbridge B&B may be your best option.


----------



## Elan (Jul 25, 2007)

After reading what Steve's posted, I think we're just going to do Bellevue on this trip and forgo DT Seattle.  Seems like there's plenty to keep us occupied in the Bellevue area without having to venture elsewhere.  It'll all be new to us.  Plus, given that we're coming in from Boise, it's a tad closer both arriving and departing.  If we decide to drive to the game, getting across the bridge may be a hassle, but we should have plenty of time.  

  We'll definitely check out some of the restaurant rec's.  Thanks to all those that posted. 

                                     Jim


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 25, 2007)

Elan said:


> We'll definitely check out some of the restaurant rec's.  Thanks to all those that posted.
> 
> Jim



Should have added that _Third Floor Fish Cafe_ has stunning sunset vistas over Lake Washington - a tremendous place for a nice romantic dinner.


----------



## mtwingcpa (Jul 25, 2007)

Elan said:


> After reading what Steve's posted, I think we're just going to do Bellevue on this trip and forgo DT Seattle.  Seems like there's plenty to keep us occupied in the Bellevue area without having to venture elsewhere.



I recently stayed in the downtown Bellevue area (Silver Cloud Inn) during my f-f-f-fortieth high school reunion. I hadn't been back to Bellevue for 8 - 10 years. I spent the afternoon walking around DT Bellevue and I must admit that I had a good time. I'm normally not big on malls and shopping, but there was much to look at and much to do. I think you could spend the better part of 2 days looking at all the Bellevue sights that have been mentioned in this thread. Maybe also take in DT Kirkland a couple of miles to the north along Lake Washington and the Microsoft campus a few miles to the east.

I suppose my second choice would be the Lake Union area in Seattle. As I recall, there are at least a few decent hotels and several restaurants, but maybe not a lot of shopping within walking distance. But I wouldn't be surprised if everything in that area is a bit pricey.


----------



## Elan (Jul 25, 2007)

mtwingcpa said:


> I recently stayed in the downtown Bellevue area (Silver Cloud Inn) during my f-f-f-fortieth high school reunion. I hadn't been back to Bellevue for 8 - 10 years. I spent the afternoon walking around DT Bellevue and I must admit that I had a good time. I'm normally not big on malls and shopping, but there was much to look at and much to do. I think you could spend the better part of 2 days looking at all the Bellevue sights that have been mentioned in this thread. Maybe also take in DT Kirkland a couple of miles to the north along Lake Washington and the Microsoft campus a few miles to the east.
> 
> I suppose my second choice would be the Lake Union area in Seattle. As I recall, there are at least a few decent hotels and several restaurants, but maybe not a lot of shopping within walking distance. But I wouldn't be surprised if everything in that area is a bit pricey.



  Nice to hear we'lll be fine in Bellevue.  We've only been to the Seattle metropolitan area a few times, so I'm sure it'll all be interesting to us.

  I did look into some of the Lake Union area hotels and, as you said, they were a little more expensive than I was looking for.

  Thanks for the suggestions,
                                               Jim


----------



## thezinfan (Jul 25, 2007)

here's a few helpful sites

http://www.washington.edu/commuterservices/get_to_uw/football/options.php
http://www.argosycruises.com/general/default.cfm#husky

the second one has phone numbers to restaurants that have boat taxi's to the game, in case you stay on Lake Union or the east side (bellevue/kirkland)


----------



## Elan (Jul 26, 2007)

thezinfan said:


> here's a few helpful sites
> 
> http://www.washington.edu/commuterservices/get_to_uw/football/options.php
> http://www.argosycruises.com/general/default.cfm#husky
> ...



  Great info!   Thanks for the links!  Hopefully, this all comes together.........


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 26, 2007)

If you're staying in Bellevue and do the park-and-ride option to get to the game, South Kirkland would probably be the most convenient park-and-ride site

If you are staying in or near downtown Bellevue and use regularly scheduled bus service, it looks as if any of the following routes would work:


167
243
271
272
Returning to downtown Bellevue from downtown Seattle, use a Sound Transit 550 bus.

If you Priceline or Hotwire and wind up in the Overlake area, a Sound Transit 540 bus would work to get to Husky Stadium.  (There's probably also some Metro bus service to UW from Overlake, but I didn't investigate that.) Returning to Overlake from downtown Seattle, you would use a Metro 256 bus or a Sound Transit 545 bus. If you stay in Overlake and use regular Metro or Sound Transit buses (i.e., not the Husky specials), you should probably use the Overlake Transit Center and Park-and-Ride.


----------



## jsfletch (Jul 26, 2007)

http://www.heathmankirkland.com/

Since the Woodmark was full you might try this. I drove by it yesterday and it's yet to open. Looks like it could be open before Sept. It's in the heart of Kirkland near a # of restaurants but it's not on the lake. It's less than a block from a major transit stop so you could possibly get a bus to the game.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 26, 2007)

*Try www.vrbo.com for condos and houses cheaper than hotels*

Sorry I just saw this - if you are used to timeshares like us, hotels hardly work any more for us - especially the price!  You might check out  condo rentals  - interactive calendars are there
don;t know your dates for sure....in Sept 

We stay in either of these in Renton- we'll be there Sunday, in fact!

http://www.vrbo.com/95439
http://www.vrbo.com/73044

Renton is a little south but veryclose to the airport and you have a choice of route:  You can drive to the Park and Ride in Bellevue from there - our daughter-in-law lives in a suburb further east (Issaquah) and has symphony and ballet gigs all the time (violin); parks in the Park and Ride in Bellevue and catches the bus from there, ...or forget about crossing the bridges over  Lake Washington and just drive north on I-5 from Renton.  The Renton location is nice because you can take either route - I-5 or I-405 to downtown depenidng upon timing and traffic..


----------



## Elan (Jul 27, 2007)

ronandjoan said:


> Sorry I just saw this - if you are used to timeshares like us, hotels hardly work any more for us - especially the price!  You might check out  condo rentals  - interactive calendars are there
> don;t know your dates for sure....in Sept
> 
> We stay in either of these in Renton- we'll be there Sunday, in fact!
> ...



  It's just the two of us for this trip -- no kids -- so I think a hotel will be fine.  We'll be out and about most of the few days that we're there, so we won't be doing any cooking.  
  Thanks for the condo info, though.  I bookmarked them.  Definitely a possibility if we come to the Seattle area for an extended stay.


----------



## Elan (Jul 27, 2007)

I booked the Silver Cloud Inn in Bellevue.  It was $129/nt, which was cheap enuf to make me dismiss using Priceline (although I was still tempted).   It sounds like a nice, clean place, which is all we really need for this trip.  The location seems pretty ideal for seeing Bellevue and getting to the game.  Thanks to everyone who gave me ideas for this trip.  I'm going to print out the thread for restaurant info.

                                                    Jim


----------



## LisaH (Dec 9, 2007)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> My favorite nice dining options in and close to downtown Seattle:
> 
> *Top Picks:*
> 
> ...




after reading your recommendation, I made a reservation at Seastar for tomorrow night. I arrive around 6:30 pm and will be staying in Bothell. So I figure somewhere in Bellevue should be convenient for me and my colleague.

BTW, I have dined at Wild Ginger, Dahlia Lounge, and McCormick and Schmick in Seattle. My favorite is Dahlia Lounge. I can't believe I say this but their Doughnuts are to die for.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 16, 2007)

LisaH said:


> after reading your recommendation, I made a reservation at Seastar for tomorrow night. I arrive around 6:30 pm and will be staying in Bothell. So I figure somewhere in Bellevue should be convenient for me and my colleague.



How was Seastar?


----------



## LisaH (Dec 17, 2007)

It was good! I liked the atmosphere and the service. As it turned out, I liked their smoked duck salad the best, the main course (Roasted Red King Salmon) and the dessert (White Chocolate Coconut Cream Pie) were just OK but I am pretty picky...

I am in Seattle again, flying in late tonight and leaving tomorrow afternoon. Won't have time to try the restaurants you mentioned this time


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 17, 2007)

LisaH said:


> It was good! I liked the atmosphere and the service. As it turned out, I liked their smoked duck salad the best, the main course (Roasted Red King Salmon) and the dessert (White Chocolate Coconut Cream Pie) were just OK but I am pretty picky...
> 
> I am in Seattle again, flying in late tonight and leaving tomorrow afternoon. Won't have time to try the restaurants you mentioned this time



If you get back on the East Side, I suggest you try Third Floor Fish in Kirkland.


----------

